# Hello Guy's



## ROCK POMERLEAU (Feb 22, 2018)

i have a Kioti LB1714 3cyl. and ineed tork spec for head cylinder bolt and valve ajuste cool and hot?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You want to pick up the repair manual. The head on that little Daedong engine is installed with a system that requires new fasteners to be set to a torque value, then "cracked" a partial turn to stretch the fastener. That makes them a single use product.


----------



## ROCK POMERLEAU (Feb 22, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> You want to pick up the repair manual. The head on that little Daedong engine is installed with a system that requires new fasteners to be set to a torque value, then "cracked" a partial turn to stretch the fastener. That makes them a single use product.


OK but how many pound i need it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's another question for you guys, didn't Daedong / Kioti use Kubota engines in their late 80'sg early 90's tractors? If so, would it be advantageous to search fr a manual for the kubota engine as the daedong Kioti manual for the TD 950 engine seems to be non-existent!?!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No, different engine. The Kubota D950 uses the same bolt pattern and will interchange after a ton of Rube Goldberg fixes.

The Daedong TD 950 is like the Kubota D950 in that it is intended as a disposable engine. 

The last I knew Kioti dealers still sell the repair manual, and sell the replacement engines.


----------

